# Google Street View Car



## Salazard (Apr 16, 2009)

Basically, just found out that it is in my area so I've just put up a banner advertising my band outside, and done some research on the internet about it...

One main thing I noticed was that there are a lot of criticisms about it mainly including criticisms of privacy. I thought it would be interesting to see what your opinions of it are. =]


So, what do you think and why?

Oh and this made me laugh:



> Aaron and Christine Boring, a Pittsburgh couple, sued Google for "invasion of privacy". Street View made a photo of their home available online, and they claimed that this diminished the value of their house, which they had chosen for its privacy.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 16, 2009)

google street view isn't invading anyone's privacy. you see the same damned thing if you just walk down the street.

jesus, guys. at the risk of sounding paranoid, there's actual threats to personal liberty being carried out by the police force and the government, and people are bothered about this?


----------



## Vyraura (Apr 17, 2009)

I dream of the day the car goes by and I am aware of it so I may put a large picture of someone's ass in our picture window.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 17, 2009)

Hahaha, Google Street View actually caught my aunt and uncle out in their front yard. :p 

I don't think it's really an invasion of anyone's privacy; what private information can you gather from looking at pictures of a public street? I actually like looking at the street views in other countries. It's fun.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 24, 2009)

It _is_ fun. It's also sorta useful if you're trying to find a house, or just wanted to check out what the roads look like before you go there.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 27, 2009)

The only people who /use/ Google StreetView are people trying to find if they've done their house yet.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't mind about street view. I want to see my streets online! XD


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 28, 2009)

I hate Google Street View because it only covers like America and the UK. My house is in neither.


----------



## Jetx (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm, you must live near to me Salazard, because it was in my town a few days ago.

I'm indifferent, personally. I think goldenquagsire may have a point.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao, dimished the value of their house.. That's a good one. Wish I thought of it first.

I think it's cool because I can show people my house, I only wish that I knew before they'd driven past my house, i'd have sat on the mailbox with a "Lawl wtf Haiii~" Sign. Or something.




> I hate Google Street View because it only covers like America and the UK. My house is in neither.


Covers a lot of Australia as well... but what shits me is that it doesn't cover Canada!

However, it was awesome when I dropped the arrow randomly somewhere in Italy or France, and there was a huge wall with graffiti all over it. xD


----------



## Dewgong (May 1, 2009)

i want this to go past my house 

i would hold up a really dumb sign or something


----------

